# Tell Me What Ya Think About My Spur Necklace



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Well been wanting to make a necklace for some time now and finally got around to it, not sure if this is my final product or not.....but I thought I would get some input from you guys.......Mack


----------



## Mr pike (Sep 14, 2009)

I gotta tell ya, that is SWEEEEET!!! I dont like jewelry of any kind ( Except banded ducks/geese/walleye ) but i will tell you that i would wear that proud! Very nice job!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cool! Nicely done!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That's Awesome... Very cool!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

put it on and take a pic lets see how it looks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice but why only 11 spurs shouldn't there be 12


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Nice but why only 11 spurs shouldn't there be 12


I wanted the white one in the center.........Thanks for the complements from you guys........Mack


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks good buddy


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

You did a nice job looks good.


----------



## jshipman28 (Jan 23, 2011)

nice.. a lot of success right there!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty cool. Now your buddies won't be able to put you in a head lock when you're horsing around.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

sweet! Nice job.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicely done, looks a-one!


----------

